# My baby slipped under water for a second!



## anyalily

I was in the bath with my 6 mo a half hour ago and she fell over sideways and slipped under water for a second. She grazed the side but didn't seem to hit hard.

I pulled her out that second. She looked scared for a second and then coughed out a bunch of water. When I realized she had water in her, I tipped her upside down to help her. She cried for a few seconds and then started playing the water again. (With me literally holding on to her!)

I am worried because she seems to have inhaled some. I called the doctor and talked with a nurse. I am waiting to hear from the doctor about whether I need to bring her in. They are concerned about aspiration pneumonia.

Yikes. I feel like the worst mom in the world. I can't believe how fast it happened.

Anyone BTDT? In your experience is there any immediate risk to her right now? She is napping and I keep running in there and checking on her.


----------



## EviesMom

Babe slipping under has happened to me, but I didn't get the sense that the babe really breathed any in. Aspiration pneumonia is pretty rare I believe. I've just kept them sleeping on me in the carrier for a while so I can keep an eye on their breathing.









You're a great mom. This happens with babies and bathtubs. It's scary, but I'm sure all will be fine!


----------



## akaisha

if she's otherwise fine i doubt she's at immediate risk. and the nurse obviously didn't think so either. try not to worry. if the doc wants you to bring her in they'll just give a quick listen to her chest and see if they can hear any fluid on the lungs, maybe run a few tests. aspiration pneumonia doesn't develop instantly, she'll be just fine until you can talk to the doctor, and with what little she inhaled, coupled with the fact that you likely got most of it out...i'm sure she'll be just fine. (not a doctor or nurse myself, but i was a vet nurse for two years and we deal with AP in puppies and kittens too. the illness itself is the same, it isn't something that comes on immediately without warning.)

hugs for you, mama, that must have been so scary. you did right by following your instincts and the doctor should be able to set your mind at ease. if you're really worried, go ahead and bring her in regardless of what s/he says and have them listen to her just to be on the safe side.

you did everything right, you're not a bad mama, these things happen.


----------



## Theia

This happened with DD and I a few months ago. Very scary moment to be sure. She's probably fine. Don't worry yourself on it too much. You were right there and probably much more upset about the whole thing than her. I know I was.


----------



## LionTigerBear

Oh how scary for you! This is one of my worst "mommy fears".


----------



## Theoretica

Oh mama I'm so sorry! I doubt there's any pneumonia to worry about, I've had this happen and sat there with DD in the tub and BAWLED! I felt horrible!!

SHE, however, didn't care that much. Go figure!

Anyways, just wanted you to know you aren't alone


----------

